# How does everybody dip?



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Tell me how you freshwater dip your coral and fish and what the expected reaction is. Looking to see what people's process is from unbagging to dropping in the tank i.e. How long of a dip, where you dip etc. Do you drip acclimate > dip > then drop in the DT?? 

Let's see what folks are doing...


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't use FW but I do make sure to dip every coral. 

I use 4 tupperware containers and fill each with water (Only the last two have water from the DT, the others use waterchange water).

1) 20:1 ratio of Bayer Advanced Insecticide - 5mins (Kills flatworms, parasitic bugs, etc..)
2) 'TLF ReVive' and 'Seachem Reef Dip' as per instructions - 5mins (ReVive irritates any leftover critters making them easy to blast off with a small pipette. Reef Dip helps kill any bacterial goo and I've found it good for bad algae).
3) Rinse - 5mins
4) Final rinse 5mins

When they're done rinsing, I drop em in the tank down low to get used to the lighting. No temp acclimation needed. I actually have an extra cycled tank with a cheap ebay LED light, some snails, crabs, live rock and a Melanurus Wrasse that I use to further QT any frags for a week. The wrasses and crabs are awesome at eating leftover eggs or newly hatched worms that were missed. I then redip the corals and move them to the DT.

I've been doing this for a year and I haven't lost a single coral to the dip process or to any introduced pest. It might seem overkill but piece of mind is a wonderful thing in this hobby, especially after you've lost 4 montis (2 superman, rainbow and a forest fire) to bugs in the past.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

typically like this


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

I had a terrible aefw problem a while back. I ended up trying coral rx and revive and lost a lot of sps. I switched to melafix marine. Aefw was gone in a month. 

I use the Tupperware as above. Melafix dosing is 4 caps per gallon. 

They key to dipping is once every 3-4 days. That way you get everything before it has a chance to lay eggs. And it gets everything as soon as it hatches


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*bayer stuff?*

May I ask where you got the Bayer stuff????

Tim


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

We make a quick trip to Buffalo a few times a year and pickup all the good stuff that's banned here (weed killed especially).


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*hahahahaha*

Good Ole Killex?lololololol the best!!!!! lololol

I see....
Hillarious!


----------

